# Hormone Replacement Therapy



## Dunamis (Feb 25, 2021)

Hey, guys! I'm on TRT (200 mL Test Cyp 1 x per week and androzole .5 mg 2 x per week. From what I've read thus far this seems to be pretty standard for TRT. I'm not completely ignorant on the impact test has on the body based on past experience. Has anyone ever purchased additional Test Cyp and added a little extra oomph to their regimen? Could you tell a difference? How did you get your test level back down prior to your next blood test?

Thanks in advance for the input!

Dunamis

#knowledgeispower


----------



## dragon1952 (Feb 25, 2021)

So 200mg of test cyp a week? That's a bit higher than most doctor-prescribed amounts but lots of guys use that. I'm only prescribed 100mg/wk and yes, many, many of us supplement our prescribed dosages....believe me ;^ ) I personally don't notice the difference much between dosages based on the way I 'feel' but I've read many other reports of guys (mostly coming from the T-Nation forum which has a lot of wusses IMO) complain all the time about minute changes affecting them drastically. I'm not sure I've seen many reports like that here. Not sure what you mean by 'tell a difference' though. Are you talking about how you 'feel' or potentially more gains in the gym? You get your levels back down by stopping your 'extra' dosage and waiting 4-5 weeks or you could always miss a shot or two to speed things up. And you could always pay around $25 from a walk-in lab and get your total T levels checked before your scheduled blood draw.


----------



## Dunamis (Feb 25, 2021)

dragon1952 said:


> So 200mg of test cyp a week? That's a bit higher than most doctor-prescribed amounts but lots of guys use that. I'm only prescribed 100mg/wk and yes, many, many of us supplement our prescribed dosages....believe me ;^ ) I personally don't notice the difference much between dosages based on the way I 'feel' but I've read many other reports of guys (mostly coming from the T-Nation forum which has a lot of wusses IMO) complain all the time about minute changes affecting them drastically. I'm not sure I've seen many reports like that here. Not sure what you mean by 'tell a difference' though. Are you talking about how you 'feel' or potentially more gains in the gym? You get your levels back down by stopping your 'extra' dosage and waiting 4-5 weeks or you could always miss a shot or two to speed things up. And you could always pay around $25 from a walk-in lab and get your total T levels checked before your scheduled blood draw.




You're right. I have the 1 mL vial of 200mL Test Cyp from gogomeds.com and take .5mL once per week. I had to get the bottle out to verify.


----------



## Dunamis (Feb 25, 2021)

Do you know if a blood test can differentiate between Test Cyp and Test Prop?


----------



## Jin (Feb 25, 2021)

Dunamis said:


> Do you know if a blood test can differentiate between Test Cyp and Test Prop?



Not anything remotely standard would be able to, no.


----------



## creekrat (Mar 3, 2021)

The only way to differentiate those are by testing those compounds in a lab. The esters, cypionate and propionate, are just carbon chains attached to the hormone. The shorter the carbon chain the more rapid the absorption into the body and vice versa with being longer.


----------

